# Ideas for Zombie party for bathroom?



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all. I think I have good ideas for decorating my house for my zombie party but I am at as loss as to how to decorate my bathroom. The living room we are using scene setters for zombies, zombie tape and other assorted signs "dead zone" "the living dead end up here" etc.

anyone have ideas? I am just not as creative as so many people on here are!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

In my Zombie bathroom I am doing a bottom layer of just random newspaper and then printing out fake/real (hoping I can find some from the whole bath salt thing) zombie articles and papering them on top. I'm going to write things like "They're coming for you Barbara" and " We deserved this!!" on there in markers and fake blood.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Stochey said:


> In my Zombie bathroom I am doing a bottom layer of just random newspaper and then printing out fake/real (hoping I can find some from the whole bath salt thing) zombie articles and papering them on top. I'm going to write things like "They're coming for you Barbara" and " We deserved this!!" on there in markers and fake blood.


Love this idea


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

We're putting a dummy zombie in the shower behind the curtain with zombie sounds...and then some flickering lights and bloody bandages and body parts and such!


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

@Monroe: Oh my god, that is brilliant and mildly traumatizing.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Im set in a basement, so ill bar the window with cardboard " wood" and have some sort of dummy or hand outside and zombie noises. The bathroom at the place is rather large, sp im setting up a restricted area, with plastic hanging in front of it, with a dummy in the middle and medical supplies around -like an experiment of some sort is taking place ( its up to the traumatised person who went to pee, to make up for them selfs if its the scientists who are trying to cure the zombie virus or the ones who did it ) Also im taking out the lights and replacing it with one that flickers, and some candles to make it creepy. I'm very evil, and my friends expect the bathroom to be horrible muarhar..


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

Great ideas! I like the idea of the newspaper articles and barring the window with "wood". I was thinking of having some kind of zombie behind the door. I put one green bulb in there and it does give a creepy effect. thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm green lightbulb may not be the worse idea. If I can find one. Muarhar ...


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

i DO SEVERAL THINGS IN THE BATHROOM. sTARTING WITH A blood splattered shower curtain. A mutalated body in the tub. a pressure mat under the run for screams. thousands of the little cockroachs on the walls, toilet, mirror, ceiling, shower door handles, faucet., outside the window I have a zombie peeper with a strobe light. (this one really gets to the ladies). lighting of course and finally, I use the little skeleton garlin and skulls hangin on the mirror and cabinet. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We put this sign on our bathroom door. Our party was 2012, end of the world, so this was a nod to zombie apocalypse and marked which door was the bathroom. 









Eric


----------

